# [SOLVED] All web browsers suddenly very slow



## Wayne Bruce

Hi folks, I'd be extremely grateful for any help with this issue...

My Lenovo laptop is only 2 weeks old and was working fine until yesterday. Now all my web browsers (i.e. chrome & firefox) load web pages extremely slowly, or not at all, or occasionally I'm getting _'Error 101 - Connection was reset'_, or _'Error 105 - unable to resolve the server's DNS address'_. Google searching brings up a results page quite fast although it takes a long time to fully load, but clicking on any link is when the real slowness starts.

It's not a problem with my wifi signal, the laptop is connected to a strong signal, and all other wifi devices like my PC are flying along on the internet nicely.

I've restored to a previous point when everything was fine, but the problem persists.

I've got McAfee, no problems there. Malwarebytes full scan no problem. Used CCleaner to clean eveything up & fix registrys. Plenty of memory space.

I've tried booting up in safe mode with networking, the problem persists.

It's a lenovo klaptop running window 7 home premium, SP1, MMD E-450 APU, 4GB, 64-bit Operating system


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!



> Used CCleaner to clean eveything up & fix registrys


Please do not run any registry cleaners, even CCleaner's as it can cause harm to your computer.

If the computer stays on does it even lose Internet connection? How long does your computer go without losing internet connection? Are you WiFi or LAN?


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

I'm on WiFi & the internet stay connected, no dropping out.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Does the problem happen on IE? Any redirects?

Is the connection drop on all websites?


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

IE is slow as well, maybe a little faster than chrome/firefox. 
Connection drop on all websites.


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

I don't think there are any redirects happening.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Try running this Microsoft Fixit here:

Diagnose and fix Windows Firewall service problems automatically


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

I ran Fixit. Which found no problems.

I had to make Microsoft Windows the firewall operator, so I uninstalled McAfee, which was probably a bad idea I guess. I'm installing AVG free for antivirus/spyware protection.

The problem remains the same, a random page loads slowly. Just tried facebook twice - got a error 101, then error 105. Tried twitter - error 105.

Thanks for all your replies Masterchief


----------



## AJZnSD

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Do you have any others devices connected, and are they having the same problem?


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Hi AJZnSD.

There are a few other devices on the network that are all working well and fast.


----------



## AJZnSD

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Hhhmmmm, any chance you could test out the laptop with a wired connection? I would be interested to see if you have the same problem wired.


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

I just tested it out with a wired connection and it worked great. So it must be some kind of wifi related thing, right?


----------



## AJZnSD

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

That would be my guess. I would check to see if there are updated drivers for your wi-fi card. Here is a link to Lenovo drive site http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/default.page. If updating the drivers doesn’t help let me know.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

At the cmd prompt enter these cmds :-

*netsh winsock reset catalog* > Enter
*netsh int ip reset reset.log* > Enter
*exit* > Enter

Reboot when exited the cmd prompt.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Forgot to add that you'll need to run these cmds as an Administrator (probably because that's how I always run it :smile


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Tomken - i did the cmd, which seemed to fix the problem for a minute, a few pages loaded fast, but it has become very slow again, and some pages are bring up error messages, i've had an error 7 and a error 105. 
-And it just happened again, it's worked for a minute or two, but now it's slow and coming up with 'Error 105's again

AJZnSD- on the site it says the relevant wireless was last updated in February. So I'd guess my drivers up to date. Should I still download and install the driver?


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Can you post a shot of the error 7 message as this could relate to a memory problem.


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

I can't really post a shot because 'Error 7' only came up once. Right now it's 'Error 105 - unable to resolve server's DNS addres' that's coming up.

I used the Window network troubleshooter, which says it can't fix 2 problems:
-the comnection between your access point, router, or cable modem and the internet is broken.
-the default gateway is not available


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

May have been thinking about something else with that last post.

Follow these steps to repair .NET Framework 4.0 Windows 7 - .Net Framework version 4 needs to be repaired - Microsoft Answers to see if that resolves.

*EDIT* Wire up and enter these cmds (as Admin) from the cmd prompt :-

*ipconfig /flushdns* > Enter
*ipconfig /release* > Enter
*ipconfig /renew* > Enter

Noting the space before the forward slash.


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

I repaired the .net framework stuff and ran the ipconfig prompts but nothing's changed.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Manure ! :smile:

Run the Windows Troubleshooter again and if you get the same message, then factory resetting the router may sort out the Default Gateway problem.

Hold the Reset button in for at least 15secs to ensure it does reset then set up as out of the box afresh, rather than using any saved configs.


----------



## jenae

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Hi, try resetting your wi fi channel:-

Change Your Wi-Fi Router Channel to Optimize Your Wireless Signal - How-To Geek


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Hi folks,

Thanks for all the help so far! Any more assistance would be much appreciated. Last night when I had to go, around post #20, stuff was still pretty bad. I never got round to resetting the router.

Tonight when I got back to it I installed AVG free for the anti-virus/spyware. I used the free trial PC tune-up, which found quite a few issues to repair. Now things are a bit better. I've run the windows troubleshooter, which didn't find any problems. Everything's working a bit better, I can load web pages again, although it's still a bit slow, a youtube video is very slow to load; and it takes a long time to load up a tvcatchup stream, which will need to buffer every second. These are things it could handle easily before the problems started.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Do you have a Win7 or a recovery disk that you could boot from to run a repair.

Failing that, while this may not find or resolve anything, can you boot up in Safe Mode with Networking and as an Administrator from the cmd prompt, type and Enter *sfc /scannow* noting the space before the forward slash. Should take about 20mins or so.


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

No, the laptop came with Win7 installed, this model doesn't have a disc drive.

I'll try the safe mode cmd prompt. Should I do it wired to the network?

Should I mention that the current state it's in is with - Predict network actions to improve page load performance UN-checked. It seems better than with it checked, which brought up 'Error 105's again.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

The sfc /scannow does a system file check on Windows (C and doesn't require Internet.

You can execute this cmd just as easily straight from the cmd prompt as an Admin or by booting up in Safe Mode with Cmd Prompt, which auto gives you Admin rights but when in Safe Mode with Networking, you have more options while remaining isolated from any non-MS programs, should you want to try browsing after it has done the scan.

Where did you get that "Predict network actions..." bit from ?

These are Lenovo's diagnostic tools that you could run which may help with IDing the problem. Lenovo Support - Diagnose and Fix (US)

Other than the heading Diagnose and Fix, they're all live links and running those may be more effective than the sfc /scannow.


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

The scannow found no problems. I had a little browse in safe mode, which didn't seem very good.

I'm back in normal mode, browsing is a bit slow in general, but it seems images and videos are the main problems. The majority of a page will open but it will take a long time to finish loading.

I got "Predict network actions" from in Chrome - advanced settings - Privacy.

I'm not sure what you want me to do on the Lenovo support site?


----------



## jenae

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Hi, you didn't say if you changed your wi fi channel your symptoms point to this. Also go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-



Code:


netsh int tcp show global> 0 & notepad 0

 press enter post the notepad outcome here, especialy any messages about windows heuristics.


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

I don't think I changed my wifi channel. Here's the notepad results

Querying active state...

TCP Global Parameters
----------------------------------------------
Receive-Side Scaling State : enabled 
Chimney Offload State : automatic 
NetDMA State : enabled 
Direct Cache Acess (DCA) : disabled 
Receive Window Auto-Tuning Level : normal 
Add-On Congestion Control Provider : none 
ECN Capability : disabled 
RFC 1323 Timestamps : disabled


----------



## jenae

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Hi, as I said your symptoms point to a channel problem any electrical interference or change in your area can cause this it's why we have channels, please change and post back you can achieve better performance from your global settings as well.


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

There are other devices that work fine on the wifi. I'll try it though.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

If changing the channel doesn't resolve then use the diagnostic tools on the Lenovo support site.

Download this program Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector 1.2.1.4 free download - Software reviews, downloads, news, free trials, freeware and full commercial software - Downloadcrew so you don't use the same channel as someone who is close by.

1, 6 and 11 are favourites because they don't overlap but if they're already in use, try one if you can which is at least 3 away from anyone else that will still give you a RSSI of about -50dB

Channel 9 can be problematic as that's about the same frequency range as a microwave oven and if you're near one of those when they are working, then that could give you connectivity problems.


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Xirrus says I'm on channel 11, signal -47dB, our close neighbours on channel 6,2. The other two networks it picks weakly are on 11. But is it weird the way another PC and Laptop are fine on the wifi but this laptop isn't?

I can't log in to the router right now, will have to get the log in details of my housemate tomorrow. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Can you post a shot of Xirrus ?


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

As there isn't anything you can do about the channels just yet, why not have a look at the Lenovo site and run the diagnostic programs.

I'm off to roost.


----------



## jenae

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Hi, Tomken we appreciate that you want to help, however you are a little like the dog that has a bone and wants to keep chewing, let the bone rest for awhile come back when the OP has had a chance to consider the options and complete what was asked. After all many of the next steps depend on the previous answers.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

I don't see anything wrong with running the OEM's diagnostic tools when a computer becomes problematic as that is what they are there for.


----------



## jenae

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Hi, I give advice in the fond hope, that those who it is given to, have the good sense to head it. His computer is not problematic and it does no good expanding the scope of a problem by throwing everything at it. Especially when you have little to no idea what you are doing. Please as I said we appreciate your help however it is probably best to actually know what you are doing, rather then just throwing solutions that may or may not be relevant at a problem. 

I do not make a habit of suggestive critique however if you truly believe you have the knowledge then I cannot help.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

I'm quite happy to sit back and watch you go to work, but I didn't think it was good advice to advise a member to change wireless channels without first either knowing their wireless channel layout or without providing a link to a facility such as inSSIDer or Xirrus, so that the member could see where they could *safely* move the channel to as that could have caused the member even greater problems, however good *your* intentions were.

Running OEM designed diagnostics wouldn't interfere with your original advice to change channels and may even pinpoint other problems but if this was a REIN problem, then I think this would have manifested itself on the other machines as well, if this laptop is being used in the same area as the other computers, but I'll sit back and watch.

As for the little dog chewing at a bone, military training that I've had tends to make you more tenacious in seeking a resolution to a problem and utilising all resources is part of that training and I make no apologies for that, because that is the way I am.


----------



## jenae

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Hi, again you fail to learn, I do not need to be told about a subject that I already have considerable expertise in, old Comp Scientists like me are usually pretty easy going however as I said if you think you have the knowledge and need to correct me then it is you who sadly is the loser. I have no Military training. Did you read the link in my post #22 kind of makes this statement look silly:-



> I'm quite happy to sit back and watch you go to work, but I didn't think it was good advice to advise a member to change wireless channels without first either knowing their wireless channel layout or without providing a link to a facility such as inSSIDer or Xirrus, so that the member could see where they could safely move the channel to as that could have caused the member even greater problems, however good your intentions were.


Now I do not wish to offend the original OP with any more of this you have been given advice, sadly you do not seem to understand why it was given and how you might have benefited by it.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

I hadn't read the link which is why I provided one for Xirrus with the additional info, but I still stand by my suggestion to run the OEM diagnostics as an additional measure until the channel change can be effected.


----------



## Wayne Bruce

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Hi folks, it's good news at the moment, and fingers crossed, in the future! 

Seems like you guys had the right idea. I changed the router channel from 11 to 1 today, which didn't work very well (maybe it conflicted with my neighbor who is on '6,2'. BUT when I changed it back to 11, the laptop started browsing great again, streaming video etc.

Thanks to everyone who's helped me so far, I really appreciate it! Without your assistance I feel a bit like Zoolander and Hansel trying to get files out of a computer!


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: All web browsers suddenly very slow*

Glad you got everything sorted out. :smile: Mark this thread as solved. :thumb:


----------



## medic215

None of these worked for me, but disabling Internet Protected Mode did.


----------



## keithy5150

I was having a similar problem. Internet was going just fine to other wifi devices (Blue-ray player, iPhone, and Nintendo Wii U), but laptop browsers were very slow. Tried the suggestion to update wifi drivers on the laptop, but got the message that the drivers were up-to-date. Finally, tried physically moving the laptop. That did it. Evidently, after returning from traveling, I placed the laptop in a (near) dead zone. That is about when the problems started. Now it's working just fine. Thanks everyone for adding your troubleshooting suggestions!


----------

